# Solved: Resident Shield in AVG blocking auto system restore



## tlh99 (Dec 16, 1999)

I am using windows XP with IE 6 and I recently installed version 8 of the AVG free virus protection. Was using the previous version with no problems. Now it will not let my system do an automatic system restore. Here is the popup message I get every time it tries to do a system restore: Resident Shield Alert-Accessed file is unwanted.
File name:"C:\System Volume Information\_restore{202550A8-7A33-4BCA-9586-051D24DDBF8F}\RP272\A0009499.dll" 
Threat name: Potentially Harmful Program RemoteAdmin.AWM detected on open,
Gives me the following options-- Remove threat as Power User or 
Move to vault Add to exceptions Ignore
Virus Vault indicates this as infection type PUP.
I have placed the file in Vault and also have added to exceptions and still get message each time system tries to do an automatic restore so I sent it to AVG for analysis. The following is their response:
This email is an auto-response message. Please do not reply.
AVG Anti-virus Research Lab has analyzed the file(s) you have sent from your AVG Virus Vault. Below you can find the results for each file. The final verdict on the file is either a correct detection or a false positive detection.

Further information about the verdicts are available at our website:
http://www.avg.com/faq-1184 THIS DIRECTS YOU TO http://www.grisoft.com/ww.90823.

"C:\System Volume Information\_restore{202550A8-7A33-4BCA-9586-051D24DDBF8F}\RP272\A0009499.dll" - detection is correct

AVG Technical Support
website: http://www.avg.com

Can you help me determine what this is and how to get rid of it so my system will do the automatic restore (I can do a restore by going to System Tools-restore with no problem).

Thank You tlh99


----------



## tlh99 (Dec 16, 1999)

This is to correct what I submitted. I am not too smart.
I should have said when system is trying to create a daily restore point. ( not a system restore).
I can create a restore point manually but system will not do it automatically without the popup message.


----------



## MimeMapper (May 10, 2008)

I'm having the same problem and have identified that RemoteAdmin.AWM is part of the CrossLoop package which I use to provide remote support (this can be bi-directional, so I assume that is why AVG consider it "potentially unwanted"). Since I want this capability, I chosen to exclude it. Waiting to see what happens next....


----------



## tlh99 (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks MimeMapper. I had Cross Loops installed for service once and when AVG scans placed in Virus Vault I uninstalled it-had a problem uninstalling the program for it kept telling me a dll was missing. I finally removed it from viurs vault, uninstalled AVG, and was then able to uninstall the Cross Loops. I then uninstalled AVG again. 
Since I no longer have Cross Loops something must still be in restore. Know how to get rid of it.
tlh99


----------

